# Previo microfono a valvulas con phantom



## GabrielCallahan (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola, antes de nada saludar a todos lo miembros del foro, ya que soy nuevo aquí. A lo que vamos: He leído, buscado y rebuscado sobre la construcción de un previo para micro a valvulas el cual tuviera alimentación phantom, y a pesar de haber encontrado algunas cosillas no tengo nada claro.
Estaría eternamente agradecido si alguien pudiera pasarme algun esquema o guiarme un poco acerca del proyecto que tengo en mente. No soy experto en electronica, ni muchisimo menos, pero me veo capacitado para construirlo si algun forero tiene alguno ya finalizado y testado. No importa la dificultad del circuito, ya que tengo un amigo que controla bastante y al que en caso de duda podría acudir. Creo que sería un buen aporte para todos los que tenemos en mente algo así pero no tenemos los conocimientos necesarios para desarrollarlo.
Muchas gracias a todos de antemano por vuestro interes.

Ayuuuuuuuda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> *2.7*  Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información  inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para  deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.


----------



## Dano (Jul 14, 2010)

Lee las normas tienes una adevertencia encima...

http://sound.westhost.com/project30a.htm


----------



## GabrielCallahan (Jul 15, 2010)

Lo siento


----------

